# Whats on your ipod right now?



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Woke up this morning at 5:30, shoveled snow til 8am then wore the dogs out for 3 hours with the flirt pole. All while listening to my ipod which got me thinking. Just wondering what was on your ipod right now? I have a wide range of crap. Most of what would be expected to be on a 36yo males ipod.

Currently on there:

Elvis
Sammy Davis Jr ( gotta have my Rat Pack )
Sinatra ( gotta have my Rat Pack )
Dean Martin ( gotta have my Rat Pack )
Kid Rock
2Pac
AC/DC
Lynryd Skynyrd
Motley Crue <== lol don't ask
Ozzy Ozbourne
Eminem
Christina Aguilera <=== rofl really don't ask
Nelly
Stray Cats
Usher
Fall Out Boy
Blue October
Nickelback


Anyone else all over the place when it comes to music like me?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

"I got a bullet with a name on it"


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> Woke up this morning at 5:30, shoveled snow til 8am then wore the dogs out for 3 hours with the flirt pole. All while listening to my ipod which got me thinking. Just wondering what was on your ipod right now? I have a wide range of crap. Most of what would be expected to be on a 36yo males ipod.
> 
> Currently on there:
> 
> ...


I am, you can find all those people on my I-Pod, plus more. Stevie Ray Vaughan is like my all time favorite guitarist so I have like everything with him on it, lots of him with BB King and other various artist just rippin it. Im also into rap, Im only 20 and you can find anything from Frank Sinatra, to SRV, to Nirvana, to Tim McGraw, to Elvis, to UGK, Young Jeezy, Plies. Anything that sounds good.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't have an Ipod or the time to listen to one but if I did it would be full of GNR and Megadeth. Probably some Velvet Revolver, old Metallica, definitely a little Eminem.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Don't have an Ipod or the time to listen to one but if I did it would be full of GNR and Megadeth. Probably some Velvet Revolver, old Metallica, *definitely a little Eminem*.


HAHAHA, I did not expect that at all..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Aw, man. The dude's got a lot of talent. I like pretty much anybody with a bad attitude and the balls to express it lol. But I have to limit the hip-hop to Eminem. Can't stomach that other stuff.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, I'm just playin. I like Eminem too.. You should look up eminem and ICP videos on youtube. The fewd between them a couple years ago was hilarious..


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a varied taste in music although I consider myself a metalhead deep down...Iron Maiden,Accept,Megadeth,Metallica,Tool,RATM,Soundgarden,Radiohead,The Doors,Ice Cube,David Bowie,The Beatles,SOAD,Alice In Chains,Judas Priest,No Doubt,The Ramones,Testament,Anthrax,Motley Crue,Def Leppard,The Who,The Rolling Stones,Run-DMC,Outkast,Rhianna,NWA,Roy Orbison,Black Sabbath,Led Zeppelin,Velvet Underground,The Pixies,Frank Black,Linkin Park,Pearl Jam,Sarah McLachlan,U2,AC/DC,Korn,Primus,SRV,Madonna,Prince,Bee Gees,Van Halen,A Perfect Circle,Smashing Pumpkins,Nirvana,Duran Duran,Los Lobos,Caifanes,Soda Stereo,Kraftwerk,Dr Dre,Snoop,Fabulosos Cadillacs,Niel Young,At The Drive-In,Pink Floyd,Tom Petty,Boston,The Go Gos,Ozzy Osbourne,Tom Jones,Dio,Carcass,Slayer,Sepultura,Nirvana,Cyndi Lauper,Pantera,Jaguares,Mars Volta,Papa Roach,Def Tones,Eminem,Guns N' Roses,The Beastie Boys,The Scorpions,Rush,The Cure,Red Hot Chili Peppers,The Flaming Lips,Cake,Concrete Blonde,Fleetwood Mac and many more along with Mexican regional music.


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

HAHAHA no one here i bet money has ever heard of the bands i listen to.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> HAHAHA no one here i bet money has ever heard of the bands i listen to.


Heck I haven't heard of 1/2 the bands that Whitepitbull mentioned.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ive got thousands of songs'and 80% i can guess none of you guys have heard.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

everything from gucci mane to sam cooke to counting crows and fall out boys.

Cant forget elton john, i like all music besides metal it disturbs me. Kind of weird...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

david alan coe, billy currington, toby keith, talib, mos, dead, prez, al green, teddy p, 4 tops, j5, lost prophets, smile empty soul, RHCP, lots of diff crap. for some reason white snakes still on the night has been getting a lot of play lol


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

Trivium,NIN,Tool, Blue oyster cult, The Who, Threedays grace, Ferry Corsten, Thin lizzy, trapt, 30s to mars, STP, Pearl jam.... and a bunch more close to 3500songs


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

Still of the Night is my fave song from WS...I have about 4,800 songs in my library.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

wheezie said:


> david alan coe, billy currington, toby keith, talib, mos, dead, prez, al green, teddy p, 4 tops, j5, lost prophets, smile empty soul, RHCP, lots of diff crap. for some reason white snakes still on the night has been getting a lot of play lol


David Alan Coe...great stuff.:clap:


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

ALRIGHT EVERYONE GET A GLIMPSE AT THIS...
A SKYLIT DRIVE
AGRACEFUL
AKISSFORJERSEY
ANTHONY GREEN
BRIGHT EYES
CONOR OBERST
ENVY ON THE COAST
ESCAPE THE FATE
FROM FIRST TO LAST
HER WORDS KILL
HOPES DIE LAST
SCARY KIDS SCARING KIDS
SAOSIN
SONNY MOORE
THE DEAR HUNTER
THE POSTAL SERVICE
THE RECEIVING END OF SIRENS
THE SOUND OF ANIMALS FIGHTING
THE USED
AND ALOT MORE!


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

THATS JUST ON THE PLAYLIST IM CURRENTLY LISTENING TO AS WE SPEAK I HAVE LIKE 300+ BANDS.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> ALRIGHT EVERYONE GET A GLIMPSE AT THIS...
> A SKYLIT DRIVE
> AGRACEFUL
> AKISSFORJERSEY
> ...


dude i saw akissforjersey about a year ago in this lil hole in the wall coffee house.. theyre pretty good


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> dude i saw akissforjersey about a year ago in this lil hole in the wall coffee house.. theyre pretty good[/QUOT
> 
> yeah there still kinda underground... Good band! Im in a band and we opened for them and a few other signed bands, a few were quite big. One being on my list.
> 
> ...


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

Well i got bwt 1,035 songs on my ipod but the song being played alot on my ipod are..

Jason Mraz-Im Yours
Beyonce-Single Ladies...ehehe
Bob Marley-Rastaman Live Up
Eagles Dont ask me what songs cos there are just to many to write down..lol..but Lying Eyes has to be my fave..
Eric clapton-knocking on heaven doors
Pitbull-Bojangles,Culo Remix
Rihanna Ft. Ray L-Emergency Room
Laid Back-Sunshine Reggae 
J boog-Love Season Remix
Trey Songz Feat. Fabolous-In Ya Phone Remix
R. Kelly Ft ?????-Number 1 S
Soulja Boy-Kiss Me Through The Phone
Katchafire To many songs to list..lol..


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

A layaway tag 



















j/p :thumbsup:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's my current MP3 list. It's over 17,000 songs. 
Elvisfink-MP3


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't have an I-Pod, I have a cheap knock off.
This is one of the songs on it..


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't have an Ipod but if I did, it would prorbably have early Alisson Kraus and Union Station, Hot Rize, Hank Wms, Sr., Earnest Tubbs plus the Gaithers, and old gospel music from the 50's and 60's like The Florida Boys... I love the multiple part harmonies in these groups so I can sing harmony with them.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's another one. Does anyone know who this song is about?


----------

